# John Deere 2210 Air in fuel



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a John Deere 2210 tractor purchased in 2004 that has developed a fuel problem. Every 5 minutes or so the fuel level in the fuel filter begins drop showing air at the top. After a few seconds the engine begins to run rough. I do nothing and the fuel filter fills up again and the engine runs normal. It does not make any difference what RPM the engine is running and the fuel level in the tank. I have checked all the lines for leaks and cracks, the fuel tank cap for air intake and can find nothing wrong. Have also replaced the fuel filter and cleaned the O ring and filter container.

Help please.
William


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting..gravity fed?


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a Yanmar model 3TNE74 diesel. The book says under Fuel Pump - In-Line with Solenoid Shutoff. Does that help?


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Air has to be entering it from somewhere...recheck the lines and fittings. Perhaps a cracked fitting?


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

Replace the 2 hose clamps for the hoses coming from the top of the fuel tank and have not seen the problem after a couple of hours of running. Looks like it is fixed.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a 2210 also, this will be something I'll keep in mind on the maint.! 
Thanks


----------



## PappyFrye (May 9, 2013)

I have identical tractor with same problem. (509 hours) installed new fuel filter & tighten fuel bowl. problem solved with fuel. unit runs a while then just shuts down for no reason. runs best & longest when tank if totally full. also the fuel gauge shows full all the time, only moves when key shut off.
Perplexed!!


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

My tractor still does this after I replaced all the hose clamps with screw to tighten one.
I will be running fine and just start sputtering and I see air in the fuel bowl, then it fixes itself and runs for over an hour. How can I fix something that won't stay broke?


----------



## PappyFrye (May 9, 2013)

HA! after hours of checking everything, I used my air compressor and blew out the fuel lines. Careful if you do this because the fuel will splash out of the tank. Cured my problem & runs just fine again. I don't know what was in the fuel line, maybe whatever it was will show up again. Good luck.


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you clarify what fuel line you blew out? Was it the one going from the filter bulb to the tank or filter bulb to the engine?

Thanks,
William


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

I did the air compressor blowing out of the fuel lines. Ran fine for a few hours now it is much worse.


----------



## craig2210 (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought a used 2210 had the same problem. I drained the tank which was slow till I used a coat hanger (straightened) to fish around till the flow picked up. I found some small pieces of plastic in the bottom which were stopping up the line. I used various methods to pick them out of the tank trying not to have to remove it. Got them out and all is well now. hope this helps


----------



## Robert F (12 mo ago)

wsrison2210 said:


> I have a John Deere 2210 tractor purchased in 2004 that has developed a fuel problem. Every 5 minutes or so the fuel level in the fuel filter begins drop showing air at the top. After a few seconds the engine begins to run rough. I do nothing and the fuel filter fills up again and the engine runs normal. It does not make any difference what RPM the engine is running and the fuel level in the tank. I have checked all the lines for leaks and cracks, the fuel tank cap for air intake and can find nothing wrong. Have also replaced the fuel filter and cleaned the O ring and filter container.
> 
> Help please.
> William


I have the same problem it runs for awhile and quits and if you wait awhile it will start run and quit again full tank is better and fuel gauge is like your issue tried every thing replace stuff hoses etc. did you ever solve the problem v4 diode?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounds very typical for poor fuel delivery from fuel tank to inj pump. Have you checked to be sure fuel tank is venting so air can enter fuel tank when fuel is leaving??


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Robert F said:


> I have the same problem it runs for awhile and quits and if you wait awhile it will start run and quit again full tank is better and fuel gauge is like your issue tried every thing replace stuff hoses etc. did you ever solve the problem v4 diode?


Your JD is really a Yanmar. Clean the tank and the hose going to the fuel filter. 

The fuel filters gunk up on off-road diesel more frequently than road diesel at a truck stop. Why is that? Well, the tanks in the ground at a truck stop get refreshed with fuel much more frequently. 

When changing the fuel filter, it's best to inspect the o-ring and the fuel cup/bowl. These plastic cups tend to be cheaply made and known pin-holes to weep in outside air have been reported over the years on many tractor forums. With that said, I replace both the cup and o-ring every 2 years or sooner if issues arise. Prior to these plastic cups, they were molded glass deep drawn cups. Times have changed. 

Hoye Tractor has the bleed procedure for these Yanmars. 
How to bleed air out of the fuel system 

That bleed technique is good for engines until the pump design changed some time just before the TNV engines arrived.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I guess I must get my off-road fuel delivered from a more competent supplier. I've only had fuel contamination problem one(1) time since 1987 when I started custom farming/baling. 150,000 + rd bales made & many 100's of acres plowed.


----------

